# So Now What Do We Do With Tinsley?



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

It's obvious that he's not part of our future plans, so now with the Ford deal all but completed, what do you guys think can be the most logical, and realistic place where he ends up, and who can we possibly sucker into taking him off our hands???....I really have no idea what team or GM would want him, his attitude, his health problems, and most importantly his ridiculous contract unless we also give them someone like Dunleavy which is not happening, so I am really at a lost as to what we are going to do with JT...


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Well the deal isn't completed until the 9th of next month. But I'm sure we will see him go in a trade or with drastic measures get bought out. I don't think we can get all of our fans back until he is gone.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Too bad Thomas still wasn't in charge over in NY, he would have taken Tinsley in a heart beat. His trade value sucks now, and we'll definitely have to package him with at least one or two more guys. I really hope to trade him and Murphy somewhere for a better big man, but we'll see.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I wouldn't mind packaging Dunleavy with him. Why does Bird consider Dunleavy untouchable?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I wouldn't mind packaging Dunleavy with him. Why does Bird consider Dunleavy untouchable?


He was the one who wanted Dun in the golden state deal in the first place. Walsh wanted Murphy, and Larry wanted Dun. I think both coveted Diogu, though.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Murphy and Tinsley to NY for Zach Randolph and a 2nd round pick (or Mardy Collins)


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Murphy and Tinsley to NY for Zach Randolph and a 2nd round pick (or Mardy Collins)



I'd love that. Too bad the Knicks would never agree to that.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Also, I just read that if the Pacers cannot trade Jamaal, they WILL buy his contract out. So either way, bye bye.:rules:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

StephenJackson said:


> Also, I just read that if the Pacers cannot trade Jamaal, they WILL buy his contract out. So either way, bye bye.:rules:


NICE! Looks like Larry is playing hardball.:eek8:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

chucky atkins and steven hunter- get rrr done dammit


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Also, I just read that if the Pacers cannot trade Jamaal, they WILL buy his contract out. So either way, bye bye.:rules:



I don't see why the would publcly say that. It can only hurt his trade value. Do you have a link to that?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

rock747 said:


> I don't see why the would publcly say that. It can only hurt his trade value. Do you have a link to that?


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...dy_will_buyout_tinsley_if_they_cant_deal_him/




> Jun 29, 2008 10:14 AM EST
> 
> The Pacers have reportedly made the decision to buyout the contract of point guard Jamaal Tinsley if they aren't able to trade him, according to The New York Daily News.
> 
> ...


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Cool man. I think it's inevitable that we will have to buy him out. Why would teams try to trade for him if they know he's going to be bought out anyway?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

you follow him around, and when he's alone you fire a few shots in the air and say he did it.


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

Larry Bird is retarded and fiscally irresponsible for going public with some of the things that he has gone through with. Its just not something someone who is running a business to make money would do.

Pacers dont really have a chance to climb out of the gutter for a few years now, and thats if they make smart decisions starting now. Tinsley AND Bird have to go IMO. They so could have easily spun Tinsley into a trade and play it off like they did with Stephen Jackson, except that this time Tinsley sucks. But that chance is gone now.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> I'd love that. Too bad the Knicks would never agree to that.


I disagree with you. I can see NY taking this offer without thinking. It makes too much sense for both teams.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

IosimCash said:


> Larry Bird is retarded and fiscally irresponsible for going public with some of the things that he has gone through with. Its just not something someone who is running a business to make money would do.
> 
> Pacers dont really have a chance to climb out of the gutter for a few years now, and thats if they make smart decisions starting now. Tinsley AND Bird have to go IMO. They so could have easily spun Tinsley into a trade and play it off like they did with Stephen Jackson, except that this time Tinsley sucks. But that chance is gone now.


I agree. Since he went public to say that if Tinsley cant be traded he will be bought out he lost all trade value for him. Teams will just wait for him to be bought out.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Frankly I really have absolutely no idea how an idiotic clown like Bird still has a job, in most teams this fool wouldn't even be good enough to be their waterboy.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I think Tinsley would make a real solid back-up point guard. If his contract wasn't so damn huge I would be interested if I was weak at the position. Hopefully we can package him with some crap we have and trade them away for whatever we can get.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I think Tinsley would make a real solid back-up point guard. If his contract wasn't so damn huge I would be interested if I was weak at the position. Hopefully we can package him with some crap we have and trade them away for whatever we can get.


If Golden State's trading Baron Davis, they might need an up-tempo point guard like Tinsley. Who knows, maybe we can package Tinsley, Daniels or Rasho, and Williams for Anthony Randolph or Brandan Wright, or maybe we could just get Al Harrington again, whose deal ends in two years.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> If Golden State's trading Baron Davis, they might need an up-tempo point guard like Tinsley. Who knows, maybe we can package Tinsley, Daniels or Rasho, and Williams for Anthony Randolph or Brandan Wright, or maybe we could just get Al Harrington again, whose deal ends in two years.




I wouldn't mind getting back Harrington, but there' no way GS takes Tinsley. Sadly at this point it looks like we're going to have no other choice than to buy him out...Man I still can't believe we could've had Tony Parker or Arenas...


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

well, i wouldn't want zach randolph on this team. he isn't any good. and i certainly wouldn't want to bring back al harrington for a 3rd time. al just doesn't do all that much. he is a classic tweener who had far too many games with the pacers where he'd log major minutes yet if his shot wasn't falling, he pretty much laid an egg. talking about stuff like 2-3 rebs and maybe goin 1-3 at the foul line and stuff. i hope his days as a pacer are forever in the past.

but anyway, as far as tinsley is concerned, some have said we could have traded him easily like we did jackson, i say that wasn't an easy trade to begin with. tinsley has had terrible trade value for quite a while- it didn't just happen recently. nobody wants the guy anyway. 
i've been thinking buyout has been on the horizon for quite a while.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

What about Kenyon Martin for Tinsley and one of our expiring contracts? He's over paid yes, he's underachieved yes... but he might actually fit in this system.

- He's at his best running with a pass first PG. Playing with Ford compared to A.I. and Anthony Carter would definately help him get his career back on track.

- He's better than Troy Murphy.

- Denver could actually use a PG badly.

- We could really use another PF badly.

- Denver's payroll is 5th in the NBA. and have nothing to show for it. So an expiring has some value to them.

- KMart might be overpaid and underachieving but at least he's not Tinsley.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I might... might do that. I'd prefer dumping murphy AND Tinsley though.. they might still do it because they need a point and could use a good 40% 3pt shooter.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Sadly, he is going to get cut. That contract is god-awful for the tin man. When he is cheaper people will accept the "if healthy."


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Allowing the "we're going to buy him out if we can't trade him" thing to get leaked was retarded.

Why the hell would any team trade for his ugly-*** salary when they know they can just have a chance to sign him to a reasonable contract in a month?

Tinsley will wind up in Denver or Dallas by late August.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

The only way to trade Tinsley actually is for an equal bad salary (Jared Jeffries or Dan Gadzuric may be possibilities).


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

If Williams doesn't work out i'd like to have Jeffries as a backup just for his supposedly good defense.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Zuca said:


> The only way to trade Tinsley actually is for an equal bad salary (Jared Jeffries or Dan Gadzuric may be possibilities).


That would be reasonable if we could get Charlie V and Gadzuric. Obviously, we'd have to trade more than just Tinsley for those two, but we'd have another 4, and depth at center to trade Rasho's expiring. I'd be all for that.


----------

